

How many Tesla Model S owners are out there? - mrbird

I saw 3 (!) on the road this morning. Different colors too -- black, silver, and red.<p>I'm curious -- anyone out there have one already, and if so, how's it going? Also, have other people been spotting them with any regularity?
======
mixmasteralan
A coworker who reserved the car 3.5 years ago is finally receiving the cars
today. Likely many others are getting theirs as well.

------
akavi
A facebook friend just took ownership of one numbered roughly 3,000.

So probably about that many.

~~~
mrbird
Ah, that probably answers it. From what I understand, it's very difficult to
cut in line.

------
eddienull
there's 3 or 4 of them in the parking lot here at work, office neighbor
scheduled to get his anyday now.

